# Maverick ET-732 wireless thermometer on sale



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

A must have for all eggheads.

http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=657951...2=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IMA718


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool!!! I have a thermometer but not that one!!! Maybe mine will break soon!!!:whistling:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone tried the IGrill? Been looking into getting that one.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I love my maverick et-732.


----------

